# ASA Outlaw class



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Should the ASA have a outlaw class. Shoot any speed, any bow, any equipment. Just shoot what you bring


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Absolutly!!!!


----------



## yardagegusser (Jun 11, 2005)

that's IBO


----------



## midstatearchery (Mar 1, 2011)

We have tried an Outlaw class with our local clubs, unfortunately there were many more whiners about not having one, than actual shooters once the class was offered. ASA does not need any more classes with just a handful of shooters. IHO.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Thats all we need is another class. I know everybody needs a place but i look at the list sometimes and shake my head. ibo and asa


----------



## mondo (Jul 17, 2009)

we do have it at state level in mi.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

EROS said:


> Should the ASA have a outlaw class. Shoot any speed, any bow, any equipment. Just shoot what you bring


What would this do for the shooters? Would this make ASA better? Would more people shoot because of this? I think the ASA seems to do a good job dividing up the classes and trying to put everyone on a level playing field. What is the purpose of and outlaw class? Is it so the speeds can be more like IBO? I think the rules for the classes are made up for a reason. The speed limit helps put a long draw guy in the same game as a short draw guy. In my opinion a class that is against the current rules dosen't help the majority of the shooters.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Don't need it.


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

how about yardages out to 100 yds also..


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Sure. No trophy. No payments. Though.......


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

it has its place just like any other class. Today it can prove a little challenging to get a bow down to 280. Guys that want to shoot their hunting bows or people just addicted to speed need a place to go. The 50yards that is the max for the class is enough of a handicap dont you think?


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

That is the unlimited class in my neck of the wood no speed limit. Shoot what ever you want and its the best class. Go fast or go home class.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

C.Callison said:


> What would this do for the shooters? Would this make ASA better? Would more people shoot because of this? I think the ASA seems to do a good job dividing up the classes and trying to put everyone on a level playing field. What is the purpose of and outlaw class? Is it so the speeds can be more like IBO? I think the rules for the classes are made up for a reason. The speed limit helps put a long draw guy in the same game as a short draw guy. In my opinion a class that is against the current rules dosen't help the majority of the shooters.



Just putting it out there. Just be interesting to see if it would draw some shooters. I here people say from time to time they would shoot if they offered a class like that.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

John like we talked about ,I bet it would draw some shooters .With today's bows as fast as they are why not .With my MR7 at 58 lb's I'm shooting my hunting arrows at 286fps they weigh 370 some grains .I tryed shooting my fat boys and I had to back it down to 52lb's to be legal.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

First, it gonna happen. First again, the 280 fps rule lets all be competitive. Even with today's bows lots of short draw people can't reach 300 fps. I'm talking average people, not muscle bulging people. 

Still, I see no reason why a club or clubs find out if a Fire breathing class would fill up. To enter the bow must prove it can reach a minimum of 310 fps. Yep, chronograph each bow entering. Why? Because some body with a slower bow that has done their judging yardage home will kick their butts...


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Where is the "minimum 310fps" coming from? We have the Outlaw class in the MI ASA and if you shoot over 288fps you're shooting in the Outlaw.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Why 310 fps? Simple. The NFAA has 300 fps + 3% for error, so 309 fps. The ASA has 280 + 3% error = 288 - 289 and you're out. The IBO has no speed limit with exception of those who shoot arrows lighter than 5 grs per pound of draw weight. As such 280 + 3% error.

Want Fire Breathers, then lets have Fire Breathers. You guys have to remember. We had bows pushing 330 fps 12 years ago.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Maybe they should institute a height limit in the NBA because the short guys can't dunk.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I think it's a great idea. This elite group could just shoot their bows thru the chronograph and pass out the awards. That way they could get the shoot over early, then they could climb back into their loud trucks with lift kits. and big tires and go brag about how fast their outlaw bows are and how much better they are than just plain bows. Also a division for the most tricked out bow would also work too.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Not going to happen so don't look for it.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I dont think I would ever shoot in it ,but there are a lot of fast bows out there .


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Supermag1 said:


> Maybe they should institute a height limit in the NBA because the short guys can't dunk.


Classic!!!lol


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Heard some guys say that they wouldn't shot an ASA event beacuse they didn't want to back their bows off to come down to the 280 limit.
Questions is. Will you gain some shooters. for the local shoots probably not much as the guys who are fast just shoot for fun. For the ASA shoots. They may pick up some more local shooters who would shoot if they could shoot what they bring.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Okay, we know it isn't going to happen. BUT! You have to consider setting up another range for them to shoot on. If the class is going to be for speed bows then every bow must be checked to see if it does exceed the speed rule. Again, someone who knows their stuff with a slower bow can come in and could clean house. Want a speed bow class then bow has to be speedy.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Sounds like if it's a speed bow thing, MAYBE there would have to be a minimum speed instead of a max...:wink: if it won't do 350 +, stay at home.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> I think it's a great idea. This elite group could just shoot their bows thru the chronograph and pass out the awards. That way they could get the shoot over early, then they could climb back into their loud trucks with lift kits. and big tires and go brag about how fast their outlaw bows are and how much better they are than just plain bows. Also a division for the most tricked out bow would also work too.


Hey nothing wrong with style points. They make us where collarded shirts. Hey if your ride looks good then you should get a mulligan for the day.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Does speed compensate for size? Fast bow equals smaller...?


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

I would be interested in shooting an inlaws class!!!


----------

